# Hayley's Wedding Journal <3



## Hayleykins05

Hey ladies :) 

I thought I might as well start up a wedding journal seeing as how I can officially say I'm getting married to the love of my life next year! 

I'll give you a bit of back ground about me and my lovely fiancée Daniel. I'm 24 and he's 27, we met at a party on 9th July 2005 and were pretty much inseparable since. Dan asked me to marry him on our anniversary 9th July 2013, I was in shock he's not romantic at all but he surprised me by proposing to me in front of everybody at a family party. It was everything I could've hoped for. 

We've already set a date for 11th July 2015, and got a venue. But I have to admit I've been lazy on the planning side, I've got a colour scheme sorted and we've gone for a teal colour. Though I'm yet to go dress shopping I need to get my ass in gear! We still have a lot to sort and I know this year is gunna go in a flash! I need to get motivated!


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats :) love your colour choice, we were stuck between teal and navy but went with the navy in the end.

I only have 6 months to go and I still don't have a dress lol!


----------



## Hayleykins05

babynewbie said:


> Congrats :) love your colour choice, we were stuck between teal and navy but went with the navy in the end.
> 
> I only have 6 months to go and I still don't have a dress lol!

Congrats to you too! 
We we're stuck between those exact same colours! Lol 

I think I'm gunna be bridezilla when it comes to my dress I just want everything to be perfect. Have you sorted flowers? I'm stuck on those atm lol


----------



## babynewbie

We've gone for artificial flowers to save on the cost plus I like that they will stand up to a long day better than fresh ones will. I chose ivory roses with some foliage.


----------



## Hayleykins05

babynewbie said:


> We've gone for artificial flowers to save on the cost plus I like that they will stand up to a long day better than fresh ones will. I chose ivory roses with some foliage.

Ooh that sounds lovely hun and it's a good idea too. I've been looking at lilys and they are quite expensive but I might price up some artificial ones and compare the cost


----------



## Camlet

Congrats! I love the colour teal too it's actually one of my favourite colours :D xx


----------



## Hayleykins05

Camlet said:


> Congrats! I love the colour teal too it's actually one of my favourite colours :D xx

Thank you hun :) I love it at weddings my auntie had teal and I fell in love with the colour xx


----------



## kittiecat

stalking! Congrats! Love the teal colour scheme too :). I've been the opposite and I think I am too organised! Have gotten most major stuff book and organised so now except for bridesmaid dresses so we are left with just the smaller things (invites, place cards etc). But I stress if things aren't organised so I like to get it all done :haha:. 

Flowers, I have gone for real ones only because I wanted a very rustic feel with lots of spring colours and I was really struggling to find the look I wanted with artificial ones. All depends on the look you want and what you can find! (ebay can be a godsend!)


----------



## Hayleykins05

kittiecat said:


> stalking! Congrats! Love the teal colour scheme too :). I've been the opposite and I think I am too organised! Have gotten most major stuff book and organised so now except for bridesmaid dresses so we are left with just the smaller things (invites, place cards etc). But I stress if things aren't organised so I like to get it all done :haha:.
> 
> Flowers, I have gone for real ones only because I wanted a very rustic feel with lots of spring colours and I was really struggling to find the look I wanted with artificial ones. All depends on the look you want and what you can find! (ebay can be a godsend!)

I love the teal colour, I think it's just beautiful. I would love to be too organised lol, I've just got to decide between two bridesmaids dresses. I've finally been to look at dresses for me but I can't find any that I'm completely in love with. I get stressed too but I'm a perfectionist lol.

I think I'm gunna go with real ones and maybe artificial ones for tables at the reception. We still have so much to do!


----------



## kittiecat

Re the flowers that's similar to what I did! My table flowers are artificial wreaths that fit around the base of the candle centerpieces my venue are providing. But my florist is making us a top table piece. 

I struggle majorly with decision making. I constantly over analyse each decision I make until I force myself to pull the trigger on something :lol:. 

As for your dress you'll know when it's The One. I was lucky to find mine the first time I went shopping but keep looking and you'll find it! What sort of style are you after? I also advise trying on lots of different styles as I was pleasantly surprised how styles I thought would never suit me actually really did! Though in the end the one was the ball gown dress I'd loved right from when I'd first started looking at pics. Unusual as most people say the dress they end up with is not what they thought they would :lol:. I'd just enjoy the shopping process and trying them on and try not to panic as you still have plenty of time!


----------



## Hayleykins05

kittiecat said:


> Re the flowers that's similar to what I did! My table flowers are artificial wreaths that fit around the base of the candle centerpieces my venue are providing. But my florist is making us a top table piece.
> 
> I struggle majorly with decision making. I constantly over analyse each decision I make until I force myself to pull the trigger on something :lol:.
> 
> As for your dress you'll know when it's The One. I was lucky to find mine the first time I went shopping but keep looking and you'll find it! What sort of style are you after? I also advise trying on lots of different styles as I was pleasantly surprised how styles I thought would never suit me actually really did! Though in the end the one was the ball gown dress I'd loved right from when I'd first started looking at pics. Unusual as most people say the dress they end up with is not what they thought they would :lol:. I'd just enjoy the shopping process and trying them on and try not to panic as you still have plenty of time!

Tbh my fiancée came up with the artifical flowers concept so I can't take credit for that lol. I was pleasantly surprised by his sudden interest in flowers lol. We're having candles also :) 

I'm in the same boat I'm constantly over analysing every decision I'm making with wedding plans atm. I'm not stressed yet but I can certainly see it happening lol, my OH seems to think I'm gunna be bridezilla lol. 

I'd prefer a dress with a sweetheart neckline and probably ball gown ish. But the ones I've tried on I've felt have made me look massive I'm currently a size 14 but hoping to drop another dress size or two by the wedding. Maybe I should try some different styles the next time I go. Which is in two weeks so I'll keep you guys posted x


----------



## kittiecat

I'm a size 12/14 and ended up with the maggie sottero taleigha which is a lot like you described! It also depends on your body shape. I'd try some a variety of styles cause you may be surprised what you like and what you fall in love with!


----------



## Hayleykins05

kittiecat said:


> I'm a size 12/14 and ended up with the maggie sottero taleigha which is a lot like you described! It also depends on your body shape. I'd try some a variety of styles cause you may be surprised what you like and what you fall in love with!

I tried a few of that style on and felt my hips looked too big but I think that's my own self consciousness lol. I can't wait to go dress shopping again!


----------



## kittiecat

it is great fun! I only went shopping the one time but part of me wishes I hadn't found my dress so quickly cause now I wont have the fun of trying on any others :lol:. My MIL and bridesmaid tried to persuade me to get a more fitted dress but my hips are my major self conscious area cause they are pretty much the first place I gain weight. You'll know The One when you find it and it's the best feeling!


----------



## Hayleykins05

kittiecat said:


> it is great fun! I only went shopping the one time but part of me wishes I hadn't found my dress so quickly cause now I wont have the fun of trying on any others :lol:. My MIL and bridesmaid tried to persuade me to get a more fitted dress but my hips are my major self conscious area cause they are pretty much the first place I gain weight. You'll know The One when you find it and it's the best feeling!


I couldn't wear a fitted dress I think I'd look silly lol. I can't wait to go shopping next week :D I'm so excited. I've got my mum, MIL, my nan and OH's nan coming with me as well as my best friend I just hope I find something I love :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Stalking! :flower: Im getting married 25th April 2015, feels like a long way away, but keep freaking out at how much I have to do/cost etc :haha:

Wow, cant believe you are dress shopping already! Im tempted to go, just to find a style I like, just not sure when to go! Some time in the summer maybes. 

My OHs friends had teal bridesmaid dresses and they looked lovely. They found waistcoats for the men that were cream and with a leaf design on in a pale teal which looked really good! x


----------



## Hayleykins05

My dress shopping is gunna have to be put off for a while as I've found out I'm expecting our first baby together! :D I'm so excited 2015 is gunna be such a busy year for us our baby is due in January and our wedding is in July. I'm kinda freaking out though as I've spent so much time trying to lose weight for the wedding and it seems I'm going to be putting it all back on. It's an exciting time in our household. We've just sent out our save the date invitations which has made everything seem more real... 

Excited! :D


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## kittiecat

Totally missed this announcement! Congratulations on your pregnancy! Do you have a pregnancy journal anywhere to stalk?


----------

